# What does Tunnel.sys do ?



## jashsayani

I was just wondering what Tunnel.sys does in Windows... My Windows 7 crashes a lot of times due to it....


----------



## ScOuT

http://tinyurl.com/ccmqob

There is like hundreds of posts about it...just start reading


----------



## jashsayani

ScOuT said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ccmqob
> 
> There is like hundreds of posts about it...just start reading



Thanks!


----------



## blind487

What a dick. 

On the first 3 pages of google, the best answer that comes up is "Microsoft tunnel driver". Oh yeah, and this thread. Obviously there aren't hundreds of answers to this question. 

You might as well have said "I don't know the answer, but I'll do my best to make you look stupid instead". 

No wonder this clown has 1300 posts.


----------



## Sir Travis D

blind487 said:


> what a dick.
> 
> On the first 3 pages of google, the best answer that comes up is "microsoft tunnel driver". Oh yeah, and this thread. Obviously there aren't hundreds of answers to this question.
> 
> You might as well have said "i don't know the answer, but i'll do my best to make you look stupid instead".
> 
> No wonder this clown has 1300 posts.



+1


----------



## Sey69

Ancient thread, but this has just started happening to me today!  Every 2nd boot, I get a Tunnel.sys BSOD on my Intel dual processor 3.0GHz, 8GB RAM machine.  I've delved a little deeper into Tunnel.sys and discovered it's part of Turedo's 'Tunneling' system for Wireless networking.

Now, if I can just figure out how to keep it from crashing my system... I'll be stylin'.

Stay tuned cuz I'm on da hunt.


----------



## FSloane

*Tunnel.sys Blue Screen*

I'd been getting a blue screen error ever since installing my new wireless PCI network adaptor card. Went to the Control Panel in Vista, under Hardware & Sound I looked at looked at Device Manager. 

In Network Adaptors, there were four items which listed tunnel.sys as their driver. As I don't connect to a LAN I figured they wouldn't be important and disabled all four.

No problems since.


----------

